# Reklamation nicht kundengerecht abgewickelt



## martma (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe bei Caseking ein Produkt gekauft welches nicht in Ordnung war. Leider ist dieses auch nicht mehr lieferbar, was ja mal vorkommen kann. Also hat mir Caseking die Rückbuchung aufs Konto zugesagt. Diese ist auch recht zeitnah erfolgt, nur leider nicht vollständig. Die Versandkosten wurden mir nicht zurückerstattet. Als ich dann bei Caseking anrief sagte man mir, dass die Versandkosten nie zurückerstattet werden, denn diese Dienstleistung wurde ja durch die Zustellung Ordnungsgemäß erbracht! Wie bitte? Was ist denn das für eine Antwort? Was habe ich denn von der Dienstleistung des Versandes, wenn ich dafür gar keine Ware erhalte? Der Herr am Telefon konnte mir dann nicht weiterhelfen und sage er gebe es weiter. Ich bekam dann eine eMail in der mir das Gleiche gesagt wurde. Ich finde es echt eine frechheit, dass ich als Kunde den Versand für Eure defekt verschickte Ware bezahlen muss.


----------



## Caseking-Nils (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Reklamation nicht Kundengerecht abgewickelt*

Hallo,

ich kenne den Sachverhalt jetzt leider nicht im speziellen aber so ist das ganze nicht richtig. Die eventuellen Portokosten für den Rückversand einer RMA werden bei berechtigter Reklamation ausnahmslos zurückerstattet, besser ist es sogar auf ein Retouretikett zu warten, welches wir bei der RMA Anmeldung zeitnah verschicken. So entstehen dem Kunden dann sogar keine Kosten für den Rückversand, bzw. man muss keine Portokosten vorstrecken.

Das mit der Rückerstattung ist sogar in unseren Infos zur RMA Abwicklung auf unserer Webseite verankert .

Ausgenommen sind die Portokosten für den eigentlichen Versand der normalen Bestellung. 

Ich kann mir das ganze mal angucken, ich brauch dann nur die Daten per PM.


----------



## martma (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Reklamation nicht Kundengerecht abgewickelt*

Es geht nicht um die Portokosten vom Rückversand, sondern von der Lieferung der defekten Ware. Wieso muss der Kunde für die Versandkosten aufkommen, wenn Ihr mangelhafte Ware verschickt?


----------



## Caseking-Nils (7. Oktober 2009)

PM bitte mit den Kundendaten. 

Ich versuche zu helfen


----------



## martma (7. Oktober 2009)

Suche ich gleich raus und schicke sie per PN.

Es geht mir dabei aber nicht nur um diesen einen Fall, sondern auch darum, dass ich es nicht ok finde, das Caseking als großer Händler solche Kosten generell auf den Kunden abschiebt. Sowas sollte in Zukunft immer von Caseking übernommen werden und nicht nur ausnahmsweise in meinem Fall. Der Kunde kann nichts dafür, wenn er defekte Ware bekommt!


----------



## HeNrY (7. Oktober 2009)

Als außenstehender:
Egal in welchem Shop ich bestelle, ich muss immer die Versandkosten, die aufkommen, wenn man mir die Ware schickt - egal ob nun kaputt oder heile.
Und falls mal etwas defektes ankommt, so muss man meistens sogar noch die Rückversandkosten tragen.

Ich finde das schon sehr kulant von CK...


----------



## Caseking-Nils (7. Oktober 2009)

So ist es und dem kann ich auch zustimmen. Gerade bei defekter Ware, die man gar nicht erst in Betrieb nehmen konnte, und nicht ausgetauscht werden kann ist es natürlich ärgerlich. Auch wenn ein Austausch gewünscht ist und wir diesen dann leider nicht anbieten können.

Aber man kann da leider kein Pauschalurteil fällen. Was ist zum Beispiel mit eventuellen weiteren Artikeln die in der Bestellung ausgeliefert wurden? Oder Artikel die bereits längere Zeit funktionieren und dann erst kaputt gehen? Dasselbe bei einem Widerruf, hier bleiben die Versandkosten für die Auslieferung der eigentlichen Bestellung ja auch unangetastet. Da die erbrachte Leistung der Auslieferung ja auch nicht "zurückgegeben" werden kann.

Denn die Versandkosten sind eine bezahlte Leistung die Ihnen die Auslieferung der Bestellung ermöglicht. Das ist kein Punkt wo wir verdienen.

Außerdem sind die Versandkosten die wir aushandeln konnten, wohl mehr als fair.


----------



## martma (7. Oktober 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Als außenstehender:
> Egal in welchem Shop ich bestelle, ich muss immer die Versandkosten, die aufkommen, wenn man mir die Ware schickt - egal ob nun kaputt oder heile.
> Und falls mal etwas defektes ankommt, so muss man meistens sogar noch die Rückversandkosten tragen.
> 
> Ich finde das schon sehr kulant von CK...




Das ist falsch, ich kenne es so, dass man ich so einem Fall auch die Versandkosten zurück bekommt. Wieso muss ich als Kunde für die Fehler anderer gerade stehen???


----------



## STSLeon (7. Oktober 2009)

Wieso muss der Händler für den Fehler des Herstellers grade stehen? Ich kenn das auch nur so, dass man im Falle des Defekts auf den Versandkosten sitzen bleibt. Koste für die Rücksendung muss ab einem Warenwert von 40 der Händler übernehmen.


----------



## Klutten (7. Oktober 2009)

Caseking-Nils schrieb:


> PM bitte mit den Kundendaten.
> 
> Ich versuche zu helfen



Würdet ihr dem Wunsch von Nils bitte nachkommen und diese Angelegenheit per PN/Mail diskutieren. Danke. Hilfe wurde angeboten, somit gibt es für Außenstehende in diesem Support-Forum keinen Diskussionsbedarf.


----------



## martma (7. Oktober 2009)

Ok, wird dann per PN erledigt!





STSLeon schrieb:


> Wieso muss der Händler für den Fehler des Herstellers grade stehen?




Und wieso muss ich als Kunde dafür gerade stehen?


----------



## Biosman (7. Oktober 2009)

Das wäre mir wirklich neu das die Porto kosten für die (zum Kunden) Lieferung bezahlt werden. Hab ich noch nie erlebt sowas.

Hatte Rückversand fälle bei Alternate, Home of Hardware vor Jahren einmal bei Caseking und Ebay Power Sellern.

Die Lieferkosten wurden nie erstattet da die Lieferung eine Dienstleistung ist die über Dritte läuft und nicht über Caseking.

Da das Paket bei dir angekommen ist scheint alles Ordnungsgemäß abgelaufen zu sein. Also trifft Caseking in jedenfalls diesem punkt keine Schuld. 

p.s



Caseking-Nils schrieb:


> Denn die Versandkosten sind eine bezahlte Leistung die Ihnen die Auslieferung der Bestellung ermöglicht. Das ist kein Punkt wo wir verdienen.



Glaube der Satz trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf  Da muss man nichts mehr zu sagen.

MfG


----------



## martma (7. Oktober 2009)

Wenn das tatsächlich schon die Regel ist, dass man solche Kosten auf den Kunden abwälzt, ist das ja noch schlimmer. Wundert mich nur dass das jeder ok findet! Sagt mir doch mal einen logischen Grund, wieso ich als Kunde für etwas bezahlen soll, was andere Verschuldet haben? Ich kapiere es nicht!


Das Problem ist übrigens für diesen Fall gelöst, ich bekomme die nächste Bestellung Versandkosten frei. Danke dafür Nils!


----------



## Biosman (7. Oktober 2009)

Freut mich das Caseking dir so entgegen gekommen ist


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. November 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Wieso muss der Händler für den Fehler des Herstellers grade stehen? Ich kenn das auch nur so, dass man im Falle des Defekts auf den Versandkosten sitzen bleibt. Koste für die Rücksendung muss ab einem Warenwert von 40 der Händler übernehmen.



Hi!
Entschuldige, aber was geht mich der Hersteller an?
Mein Vertragspartner ist der Händler, bei dem ich kaufe und nicht der Hersteller, der oft im Ausland sitzt und meist auch gar nicht an Endverbraucher verkauft.
Andererseits ist es tatsächlich so, dass die ursprünglichen Versandkosten auf den Kunden gehen; im Regelfall geht jedoch der Neuversand des Ersatzstückes auf den Händler.
Also zahlt der Kunde lediglich die Versandkosten, die er in jedem Fall zu zahlen hat.
So ist es überall üblich, ob bei Reichelt, Conrad, Quelle (OK, da nun nicht mehr), Alternate, Atelco, wo auch immer.
So ist es meines Wissens auch bei CK.

Der einzige Weg, diese Kosten zu Umgehen, ist der Kauf in der Filliale.
Bei Atelco geht das beispielsweise, jedoch sind die Filialpreise auch meist höher als die Versandpreise.

Sorry; ich seh da nix dran auszusetzen.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## martma (15. November 2009)

Der Thread ist schon alt, und kann schon längs geschlossen werden.


----------

